# Sky go for PC



## partnership (17 Sep 2011)

Ok I was reading something about Skygo which apparently allows you to watch sky on your pc at no extra cost if you have it already.  I am not a sky customer but have relations who are.  Would it be possible for them to register it and me to use it - that way I can watch the matches on sky sports without paying a subscription?  Apprently you are allowed to regsiter 2 devices so they could use on their own pc too.  Anyone tried this?


----------



## NickyK (17 Sep 2011)

All you need to do is get your relations to sign up on sky.com and then get them to give you their username and password. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Mark inLucan (2 Oct 2011)

Is it true that there are only certain channels which you can watch on Skygo (compared to your subscription channels)?
Also, has anyone tried Skygo with 3 mobile broadband and what was the experience? My experience of same is not so good to date.
What about Skygo Desktop, has anyone installed and used it successfully?


----------

